# I'm gonna win an award!!!!!



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

Tomorrow our class is giving out awards to kids for random stuff. I'm pretty sure I've got the 'quiet mouse' (quietest kid) award in the bag!!!!
Sarcasm is sarcastic


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

aww man i heard people talking about making my award
its really depressing that someone would make an award for the quietest kid but exciting at the same time  D:


----------



## CW2015 (Feb 17, 2015)

AnonymousPersonG said:


> aww man i heard people talking about making my award
> its really depressing that someone would make an award for the quietest kid but exciting at the same time  D:


Is that what your award is for?


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

what will you do if you don't win? all this work for nothing!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AnonymousPersonG said:


> Tomorrow our class is giving out awards to kids for random stuff. I'm pretty sure I've got the 'quiet mouse' (quietest kid) award in the bag!!!!
> Sarcasm is sarcastic


Well, congratulations! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

Cool


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

oh man either next wednesday or friday... just gotta survive until then. Think of the glorious public attention I will get for a few seconds...


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

killahwail said:


> The irony would occur when you accepted the award screaming in joy as if you won the lottery. Then you quiet yourself to an expressionless state. That would be epic.


Great idea. 

I hope he has an acceptance speech prepared.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

Well. If anyone cares I got it today... mhm. Everyone unanimously agreed I was the quietest kid. All I could force out was a 'hi' to the kid handing me my award.
How depressing. I ended up breaking down and crying in the library later today.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Those awards sounds weird. Glad i don't have anything like that in my school, who knows what they would have selected me for. Well, atleast you are done with it now.


----------

